# Water pooling in the head liner



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Anyone else experiencing water leaking through the head liner around the sun roof plastic trim? Its almost as though its pooling and when you press up against the head liner, the water seeps through. At one point it was a slow drip but stopped. Its odd, its been raining all day today yet its not a constant drip, except for that one time. I even had the van parked for 4 hours and came out and it wasn't dripping like before. I've only noticed it around the entire sun roof plastic trim and also the driver side a pillar. 

Anyone have ideas of what it could be. I couldn't see anything at first glance. 

Ugh... another appointment to be made.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Sunroof leak*

Most sunroofs have a drain hose at each corner, sometimes just front or just rear. If either gets plugged up, you'll get a leak as you mentioned. Find the drain and blow it out with compressed air. Usually, the drain hose goes down inside the A-pillar. It's best to blow it out from the bottom up, but that means you need to find where the drain exits the body underneath the van. Probably best to let the dealer do it.


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

just had this happen today


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks I'll let the dealer deal with it so they can deal with the head liner and ensure that there won't be any water stains


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

So I brought my Routan in for servicing only to have the service department call me back at the end of the day and tell me that they couldn't reproduce the problem. They then proceed to ask me when I'm going to pick up the van. No No No.... After a long rant and mentioning VWroutanvanman's suggestion about the drain possibly being block, it got fixed. A huge THANKS to VWroutanvanman otherwise I'd being having it out with the dealer. 

Picked up the van a happy camper til I got home and tried to open my garage door with the Homelink only to find Now my Homelink doesn't work!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Leak*

Glad that fixed the sunroof leak. What did the dealer do to have the homelink lose its program? Did they remove the sunvisor to look under the headliner? And were you able to reprogram it? Just curious about how things happen like that.


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm not sure what happened. Initially when they called me to say we couldn't fix it, they claimed to have taken down the head liner, which with all the black grease marks left behind on my visors, thats quite possibly true. 

The homelink seems like its not powered at all. You press the button and normally the little house lights up red but now it doesn't. 

So I think its a matter of them forgetting to plug it back in after taking down the head liner or it got fubared with the water getting in. 

The funny thing was the service desk was like yah we noticed that water stain so we'll take it to the detail bay and get that cleaned for you. How about the black marks all over the visors????? Like if you were the detailer wouldn't you, using common sense, also clean the visors too??? It doesn't cost you any more with a few sprays of cleaner lol..... and yah its getting to that point with me and this dealership and reason being is, this isn't the first time I've been "unsatisfied" to be polite. 

/end rant


----------

